

[Show HN] ToDo app with local storage (built with react.js) - stangeek

Hi there,<p>Just thought I&#x27;d share the source code of a little project of mine: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;lollipierre&#x2F;react-bullet-app<p>There are a ton of apps that you can use to manage your to-do list. The main difference with this one is that, despite living in your browser, no info is ever sent over the internet about this secret project of yours. Also the UI &#x2F; approach is slightly different from more complicated apps. Anyways, it suits my professional needs.<p>Nothing too fancy, if you want to try it live you can go here:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;rawgithub.com&#x2F;lollipierre&#x2F;react-bullet-app&#x2F;master&#x2F;index.html<p>It was meant to be a personal app to start with, but some colleagues are starting to use it so I thought I&#x27;d share it with HN.<p>Feel free to hack and send pull requests, there are still some missing features. But for now it fits my needs.<p>Feedback appreciated (on the app and&#x2F;or the underlying code), thanks :)
======
jmnicolas
It seems you have used some Unicode for the buttons, but most of them don't
appear on my navigator (latest Firefox on Win 7x64).

I tried to play with the page encoding but it didn't change anything.

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/e0ih0ztk7k8wiq1/ui.jpg](https://www.dropbox.com/s/e0ih0ztk7k8wiq1/ui.jpg)

------
stangeek
Link to test the app: [http://rawgithub.com/lollipierre/react-bullet-
app/master/ind...](http://rawgithub.com/lollipierre/react-bullet-
app/master/index.html)

------
carbonaro
Less is more !

